# Buying Lumber Online



## ilyac (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey all,

So I was wondering if anyone had any good online resources (or tips/tricks) for buying lumber online. There is not a huge selection of lumber yards in my area, so for my last project to save myself a little time I bought a 20bf project pack from http://www.woodworkerssource.com/. I was overall pretty happy with it, but not sure if anyone can suggest another site to take a look at.

Also, if anyone from central NJ knows of any good lumber yards in the area, I'm also all ears.

-
Ilya C.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Googled "sawmills in central NJ" ....Lumberyards usually carry building products , ie: framing , plywoods , etc.
You might want to search for lumbermills or custom millwork shops. For example , in my area , there is a place called CopperBeech Millwork , and another one called Forest Products , and they have all kinds of wood in stock , both planed and in the rough. If you know what kind of wood you need for your project , just google it and see if anyone pops up in your area : )
http://www.locallife.com/central-new-jersey/sawmills.asp Best wishes : )


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Wall Lumber


----------



## tenhoeda (Jun 27, 2008)

2nd for Wall Lumber. I'm in Northern NJ, but don't have a method of picking up lumber, so I ordered it. Their UPS bundles seem to be pretty reasonable.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

I had a problem with Slone woodworking. I ordered some thin stock for scroll saw work. When it arrived it looked good. I put it on the shelf till the weekend and it cupped and twisted.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Check the "Materials" section of your local Craigslist. Sawyers like me sell lumber on Craigslist.


----------



## ilyac (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, I'll have to take a look at Wall Lumber when I start up my next project. And WDHT15, I did not even know there was a Materials section!


----------



## americanwoodworker (Nov 26, 2011)

Try wood finder to find local lumber sources. Not foolproof though. I have had the best luck with finding local woodworking guilds and asking them. Try googling NJ woodworking guilds. Some have websites and a resources page with listings there.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I like these guys.


----------



## ilyac (Sep 16, 2012)

One thing I have seen on Woodworkers Source as opposed to these other online places is at least the 'project packs' they sell tend to have shipping included. Some of these other sites are cheaper per board foot, though, so I'm not sure where the 'break even' point would be.

What's the cost of shipping say….60lb of lumber? That's about what my last order with them weighed, and I have to imagine I made out like a bandit not having to pay shipping, but I'm not sure.


----------



## xylophage (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey There, I'm from Cherry Hill, NJ. The is a place in Sicklerville, NJ that carries a large selection of hardwoods. Its called the Exotic woods company. If your up for a bit of a drive there is a place in Oxford, PA that will nock your socks off. It is of of the largest hardwood dealers in the world. They have every thing under the sun. They are call Hearne hardwoods. They will do mail orders also. But if you have a free day I sugest you go in person. They are having an open house this coming Oct 5 and 6. You can see more details on their web site. I will definitely be there. I want to see their 67" bandsaw in action, resawing some wood. anyways those are the only places around in our area that have a good selection of woods. Good luck.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

when I have to buy lumber online, I buy it from Rockler, because there's a retail store about half an hour from me, that I know I can return it to if I have to. Otherwise I wouldn't feel too comfortable ordering lumber with out seeing it…


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Wall lumber and bell forest. Bell forest has 20% off all orders until the 24th.
Both are cheaper than woodworker's source.

I've gotten lumber from rockler and woodcraft too either in a pinch or if it's on sale.

Ebay is good for small exotics.


----------



## lunn (Jan 30, 2012)

I've never checked the price of lumber online before. Areomatic cedar $4.10 bf ? WOW !! 
I need to start my on lumber co. I could sell it for a whole lot less and still make a buck. Corn won't grow on Rocky Top. But cedar does. GO VOLS!


----------



## ilyac (Sep 16, 2012)

xylophage, thanks for the head up on those 2 places. I am always up for a drive, but sadly I'll be away that weekend. I'll definitely check it out though.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I buy lumber from this guy all the time. Have for years.

http://stores.ebay.com/EXOTIC-WOODS-OF-THE-WORLD?_trksid=p2047675.l2563

http://exoticwoodsoftheworld.com/


----------



## BillLH (Jun 17, 2013)

Not sure where you are in NJ, but here are two places I have purchased hardwood:

US Mahogany - Matawan (they sell more than just mahogany)
Willard Brothers - Trenton area


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

There is a guy on ebay with user name Anth, pretty good selection of hardwoods, figured as well. He ships for free, packs INCREDIBLY well.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://myworld.ebay.com/anth28/


----------



## planeBill (Oct 21, 2011)

If you ever want to buy some top quality, and I mean top quality beautiful q sawn white oak, get on ebay and find woodshed44 I think is his handle. They are in Ohio. These folks have some of the best WO Ive ever seen and the prices are about as good as you are going to find, they are super nice and cut some fine deals on shipping. Ive probably bought over 1500.00 dollars worth of Qsawn WO from them and have never ever been disappointed. I cant believe Im actually telling this but there you go. Actually there was one board that I didn't like after getting it so they paid return shipping and sent me another one that was what I have come to expect from them. It was my fault really because they always take excellent pics of every board they offer up I just didn't look at them quite as well as I had thought I guess. They are really really great folks to buy from. Good luck.


----------

